# Pultra lathe



## abby (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all , I have just added to my machining capability by purchasing a used Pultra 17/50 micro lathe.
I bought it on the basis of photographs and having received the machine , although I am happy with it , I find that the compound slide does not fit the bed , even though it looks identical to the correct part.
Does anyone have a similar machine ? at least one member does if they are still active.
Could anyone post a picture of the under-side of the slide so that I can see how it should locate onto the bed , I know it is secured with a large thumb-screw.
thanks in anticipation
Abby.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't know if these will help

http://www.lathes.co.uk/pultra/page16.html

Jason


----------



## abby (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Jason , lathes.co.uk is always my first port o'call for info but nothing there , even Tony ,the site owner,could not help. I have several feelers out so I am sure something will turn up.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's the underside of mine, tho' I'm not sure it'll help much, now I look at it it appears that one of the locating pieces is not OEM, made of black bar, no dowel pins & slotted screw.
Anyway FWIW





Mark


----------



## Hal (Apr 21, 2009)

Mark

Pretty fancy wood blocks. :big:

Most of my wooden block are chunks of 2" x 4"

What neat stuff have you been working on lately???

Hal


----------



## old-biker-uk (Apr 21, 2009)

Hal
They are first attempts at Rose turning & were handy for propping up the slide!
My latest is to try and learn how to hand engrave, to that end I made an engraver's ball vice. (details here.)
I was working on the principle that if I had all the tools it would be easy - how wrong can you be? All I have done so far is to ruin some nicely polished metal and poke several triangular holes in my hand :-[
Mark


----------



## abby (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks biker thats exactly what I needed , the piece of steel nearer the handle has 2 dowel pins , mine is missing the second piece that presumably is adjusted using the screw , could you post a picure of the tool post ? does it only use 2 fixings ? looked at your web-site , workshop looks brilliant , I have never seen such diverse arts in one place.


----------



## Hal (Apr 21, 2009)

Mark

I checked out your web site.

VERY impressive work.  Thanks for sharing and showing what can be done.

For thoses who haven't looked at "old-biker-uk" site you need to check it out, you'll be impressed!!!!!!!!!!!

Hal


----------



## old-biker-uk (Apr 22, 2009)

Abby-
Here's the tool post on mine, 




just a simple lantern type where the tool height is adjusted by the knurled ring on the threaded cylinder & locked by the top screw as in the pic.
I will make a 4-way post one of these days - another 'round toit' job on the list.
Mark


----------



## platelayer (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Abby,
I have 3 Pultra lathes, and I can definately say that you should only have one locating piece underneath. The idea is that when you tighten the clamp one keeps the locating strip in contact with the side of the bed, and the underside of the compound slide is in contact with the top surface of the bed. Your compound slide appears to be not seated properly on the bed, and I suggest you remove the second home made strip before damage ensues.
Richard.


----------

